# Postpartum Hair Loss: Does It Ever End?



## TrudeMudeni (7 mo ago)

I was already thinking of flying to New York with my husband next year to enroll in hair transplant new york city because I'm very afraid of my hair, I've been walking with very long and thick hair for 10 years, and I don't want to get rid of them. Since the article says that this is temporary and everything will get better in my body soon, I'm glad; otherwise, I would have to pay a lot of money to have my hair transplanted. I wonder if there are women who have had hair transplants like men?


----------



## sunshine22 (4 mo ago)

Has anyone ever tried using a hair loss shampoo? I've found this shampoo online and I am considering giving it a try. The description says the product has many active ingredients like Vitamin B6, Baicapil, Capilectine, etc. These are known for hair growth stimulation. I am giving birth this month and I am not prepared to wait half a year or more until my hair fully regrows  Do you guys have any experience with this product? The reviews claim that it is working well.


----------



## hundal (3 mo ago)

After some time 


sunshine22 said:


> Has anyone ever tried using a hair loss shampoo? I've found this shampoo online and I am considering giving it a try. The description says the product has many active ingredients like Vitamin B6, Baicapil, Capilectine, etc. These are known for hair growth stimulation. I am giving birth this month and I am not prepared to wait half a year or more until my hair fully regrows  Do you guys have any experience with this product? The reviews claim that it is working well.


I recently used it and saw a modest reduction in hair fall.


----------



## lizparilla (23 d ago)

When I gave birth to my first born, I never had to deal with hair loss. I guess having to have someone people to help you and support your early motherhood stage can become a game changer. I had the greatest support - my mother. All was just so well and blooming for me early on. Fast forward, I bore my 2nd daughter. That was when it hit me. My mom and I got into a fight. I was left with my two kids. Although I am with my partner(not yet married), but he's always busy working. And I was just all by myself at home with the kids. I then had depression. The hair loss was just too much to take. The anxiety, baby-blues, been overthinking and got very conscious. I'm not complaining, but the breast feeding journey at first was overwhelming. Everyday I'd look at myself in the mirror and see a totally different person. Well, I knew at some point back then that I have to do something about it.


----------

